# Printing Photo Question



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Question for the photog experts on the site. 

I printed out some pics that look good on the computer screen, but when I print them with a good quality photo printer I noticed some of the greens get blurred together. For example the riccia looks like one solid mass of green. My guess is there isn't enough light for the printer to pick up the sutle differences or is there a way to do this to maximize the printing of the photos to show more detail. Thanks in advance for sharing any expertise.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

What dpi did you print at? And what size print?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> What dpi did you print at? And what size print?


I was printing at 600 x 600. I think max on printer (HP Deskjet 6980) is 1200 x 1200. I was only printing 3.5" x 5". One pic was 7.2mp (2592 x 1944) and together was 1.5mp (2592 x 1944) after being reduced in imaging editoring software.

Thanks again!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmm... the best quality prints I get is when I crop/resize via PS I specify the resolution on the crop, for a print that size I would do 250-300 and it should be very sharp. Perhaps your print head is clogged?


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the same issue with non aquarium photos. Why? Because I use a laptop with a high contrast screen. Things look awesome on my computer but colors differ once printed. The cure? Calibrate your screen and printer. There are several companies that make calibration equipment. Here is a quick site that explains. http://www.imaging-resource.com/ARTS/MONCAL/CALIBRATE.HTM


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I just printed some other photos that were taken outside on vacation and they printed fine. So I think I'm back to thinking that it's light-related. Draginduster thanks for the calibrate info, I'm not so concerned about the color at this point just that the photos aren't detailed and sharp. It seems like the forebground plants are smudges.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

One option is using software like PS to increase contrast.


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

Guess I should ask what camera you are using? do you have any EXIF data on the photo in question? there is a huge difference from a high contrast, low light shot such as an aquarium to a high light, milti object shot such as most outdoor shots. It really depends on the camera as to how this is handled.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

bartoli said:


> One option is using software like PS to increase contrast.


Thanks, I've worked over the photos in PS prior. Didn't help much.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Draginduster said:


> Guess I should ask what camera you are using? do you have any EXIF data on the photo in question? there is a huge difference from a high contrast, low light shot such as an aquarium to a high light, milti object shot such as most outdoor shots. It really depends on the camera as to how this is handled.


I'm using a Canon Rebel XSI (450D). Most of the aquarium shots are taken with regular aquarium lighting so I'm pretty sure that is the shortcoming as you pointed out with the constrast. I guess the printer can't pick up the differences. I'm using a high ISO (800) and shutter speed of around 80 to compensate.


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

You might see a little noise with the ISO of 800 but I am leaning toward a printer issue. What printer do you have?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Draginduster said:


> You might see a little noise with the ISO of 800 but I am leaning toward a printer issue. What printer do you have?


The printer is an HP Deskjet 6980, but as I said some outdoor pics printed fine, so isn't that a light issue. I took these pics with the regular aquarium lights, nothing additional.


----------



## m-jackson (Dec 23, 2008)

Send it to some one(on here who uses thier printer for photos) to print out for you. That will determine if it is a printer problem or another problem. It save you time and trouble that way and you know for sure.


----------

